# I find friends!



## Yana (Apr 9, 2014)

hello everybody! My name is Yana, i'm from very cold country - Russia.... I wanna find friend. My english is not very well, but i try to learn it very intensiv.
I'll very glad if you will write me. My dream - living in Australia, couse my friend girl gonna leave from our country to Melburn in next year.....

Thanks for attention.
I'm waiting your letters..


----------



## Yana (Apr 9, 2014)

sarah Khan said:


> Good and welcome here. You English seems not bad and you should keep up writing.


sarah Khan, thank you for your support! 
I try do it!


----------



## Moanah (Apr 28, 2014)

welcome to the forum


----------



## Yana (Apr 9, 2014)

nibalinaya said:


> hi yana this is nibalinaya


hi!!!!!


----------

